# Problemas con amplificador STK4162



## juani84 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola, le cuento que armé el amplificador con el STK4162 II que figura en el datasheet, pero noté que consume mucha corriente, algo asi como 3A por rama a un volumen bajo....o sea que algo está mal. Tambien noté que hace zumbidos medios raros.
Alguien lo armo? le pasó algo parecido?.
Llevo 20 dias revisando y no sé que puede pasar. y ya me estoy volviendo loco!
Otra cosa curiosa que hace es la siguiente: a la entrada, con el fin de controlar el volumen le puse un potenciometro de 50K; cuando pongo el potenciometro en alguno de los dos extremos (o sea, a tierra o directamente a la señal de entrada) el amplificador hace unas oscilaciones feas y ahí es cuando la corriente se va a 3... 4 o 5A. Con el potenciometro en el "medio" la cosa anda bien.
Tienen idea que puede estar pasando..
Si quieren subo el circuito..

Gracias..
Saludos


----------



## electroandres (Jul 30, 2009)

Esta bien
35w por canal
P=R*I^2
P= R (R del parlante. Ej: 8ohm 4 ohm 6.2 ohm)*I^2
Despeje:
P/R=I^2
(P/R)^(1/2)=I
Te va a dar alrededor de los 2 Amp con 8 ohm, con 4ohm -> 3 amp.
Es todo cuestion del parlante


----------



## juani84 (Jul 30, 2009)

Entiendo que me decis electroandres, pero no es eso. Aca hay algo mal..
Ademas, fijate que con el potenciometro a fondo la corriente se va a 4 amper, por mas que no tenga entrada. Aca hay otro problema...ademas se genera una oscilacion muy fea..
Gracias igual..


----------



## electroandres (Jul 30, 2009)

que parlantes tenes?
por ahí se inyecta ruido todandolo o algo. Revisa todas las pistas (medi continuidad)


----------



## Cacho (Jul 30, 2009)

Edité el título del post y lo moví a esta sección.

Saludos


----------



## juani84 (Jul 30, 2009)

Los parlantes son unos jahro de 8 pulgadas de 8ohm (lep 8) y tienen unos tweeters. Tambien revise continuidad..no le encuentro la vuelta...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 30, 2009)

Asumiendo que el circuito está bien armado, me parece que ese o amplificador está oscilando los síntomas son muy parecidos) o el chip es trucho (que no seria de extrañar).


----------



## juani84 (Jul 30, 2009)

Supongo que esta bien armado, lo revise mil veces, le cambié algunos capacitores y estaban todos bien.
El efecto mas llamativo es lo que pasa con el potenciometro. Cuando la entrada del amplificador queda a tierra o cuando queda directamente la proveniente de la fuente se produce esa oscilacion o cosa rara (en un tono mas bien grave) y la corriente crece mucho. Pero con el potenciometro en el medio, sin llegar a ningun extremo, la cosa anda joya...


----------



## batu (Ago 16, 2009)

Buenas, es mi primer post y espero que no sea el último. Ante todo gracias por esta magnifica comunidad.

Tengo conocimientos de electrónica y he practicado en pbcs y demás ahora me gustaría hacer una placa y habia pensado ponerme con el stk4162II ya que tengo entendido que su calidad de audio es bastante buena. 

Pensaba hacer el circuito según el datasheet del fabricante pero al ponerme con el diseño en orcad me di cuenta que no sabia de que tipo de condensadores se trataban ya que no veo en ningún sitio si son de tántalo o cerámicos...

Igual es cosa mía pero me gustaría a ver si me podéis echar una mano, el datasheet es el siguiente
http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/41593/SANYO/STK4162II.html

Gracias de antemano, saludos.


----------



## juani84 (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola. Les hago una pregunta...
Hice la placa nueva del STK (todo nuevo) y sigo teniendo problemas con esa oscilacion, y ademas el consumo crece a 5 o 6 Amperes. El vendedor de la casa de electronica me dijo que se le suele poner una bobina a la salida del amplificador, que es de pocas vueltas..tienen idea de cuantas vueltas son? Tengo alambre de 1.1m (creo que es AWG17)..
Gracias...
Saludos...


----------



## MARCOS9121 (Ene 15, 2012)

Che…juani84, lo pudiste solucionar? Tengo el mismo problema con un AN7149N exactamente lo mismo!


----------



## hanton (Ene 15, 2012)

hola MARCOS9121 estas inyectando la señal con cable brindado ? yo el primer circuito de estos lo probe sin cables blindados y tuve una oscilacion tremenda asi que puse cable apantallado y a poca distancia del amplificador santo remedio se fue la oscilacion

prueba y nos cuentas  saludos


----------



## MARCOS9121 (Ene 15, 2012)

Pero no es interferencia sola, ósea hace picos de consumo…como dijo juani84. Oscila como 2 veces por segundo saturando la fuente de 5A….osea…anda bien…se corta…anda bien….se corta…. asi varias veces por segundo haciendo picos de consumo altísimos


----------



## YIROSHI (Ene 19, 2012)

MARCOS9121 dijo:


> Pero no es interferencia sola, ósea hace picos de consumo…como dijo juani84. Oscila como 2 veces por segundo saturando la fuente de 5A….osea…anda bien…se corta…anda bien….se corta…. asi varias veces por segundo haciendo picos de consumo altísimos



Compañero MARCOS9121, si colocaste los condensadores electroliticos o filtros de 1.000uF como la aplicacion del circuito en las salidas es muy alto ese valor debe ser entre 220uF y 470uF ya que puede causar una retroalimentacion de carga en las salidas y causar esa variante, tambien puede ser que el IC es falsificado pero primero prueba en variar esos condesadores ya que es un Integrado muy sensible en la entrada, y de una ganancia mayor y hay que regularla, te dejo un esquema y comparalo con el que has realizado y me comenta compañero


----------



## MARCOS9121 (Ene 19, 2012)

YIROSHI recien hice lo que me recomendaste y nada che  esta porqueria sigue igual...sera el integrado nomas? Arme uno con un KIA6283K y tenia este problema entonces dije busco otro integrado similar y compre el AN7149N y otra vez sopa  no se que hacer


----------



## YIROSHI (Ene 20, 2012)

Compañero si puedes sube fotos de tu proyecto tanto la PCB como la fuente que parlantes usas en cuanto a Impedancia y Wats de salidapuede ser algun componente defectusoso sea el IC o algun condendador o que este mal polarizado ya que el Amplificador trabaja con pocos componentes que esta afectando tu proyecto, con gusto te colaboro compañero para que funcione muy bien, con que señal lo inyectas es desir si usas un MP3, un computador, unidad de CD en finno siempre puede ser el amplificador en si, tienes que revisar tambien la fuente que este bien filtrada y que su voltaje continuo sea correcto sin variantes, el cual se puede alimentar entre Min 12V y 18V Max, con condensadores de 25V tanto en la fuente como en el Amplificador y que su corriente este muy rectificada porque tambien puede generar picos, y usar un disipador porque se puede saturar el IC y dañarce


----------



## MARCOS9121 (Ene 24, 2012)

Compañero!!!!! Creo que di en la tecla, aparentemente era un problema en la fuente....voy a seguir probando igual


----------



## YIROSHI (Ene 24, 2012)

MARCOS9121 dijo:


> Compañero!!!!! Creo que di en la tecla, aparentemente era un problema en la fuente....voy a seguir probando igual



Compañero MARCOS9121, que bien amigo por eso te recomende que revisaras la fuente, ya que me desias que con 2 integrados seguia igual,  creo que el fallo estaba por el lado de la fuente espero que te quede funcionando a 100% cualquier duda me comentas compañero que con gusto te colaboro


----------



## moncada (Ene 25, 2012)

batu dijo:


> Pensaba hacer el circuito según el datasheet del fabricante pero al ponerme con el diseño en orcad me di cuenta que no sabia de que tipo de condensadores se trataban ya que no veo en ningún sitio si son de tántalo o cerámicos...
> 
> .



Hola. SI estás decidido a rediseñar la placa de c.i., trata de respetar la disposición de los componentes, tal como aparece en el original del fabricante. Aunque es un circuito de baja frecuencia yo usaría esa distribución. Ahorrarás trabajo y sorpresas cuando le des tensión al circuito...

En cuanto a los condensadores, los que están marcados con un + son electrolíticos, pero no tienen por qué ser de tántalo (que además son más caros). Los cerámicos solo para unas decenas de nanofaradios máximo. A partir de ahí mejor de poliéster. Mira de que todos ellos como mínimo soporten la tensión de alimentación.


----------



## MARCOS9121 (Ene 25, 2012)

Sisi uso electrolitico y siempre poliester en lo que es audio...voy a ir probandolo, cualquier sorpresa se las hago saber


----------

